# Enter To Win A Milwaukee M12™ Heated 3in1 Ripstop Jacket Or M12™ Heated Hoodie



## Framer53 (Feb 23, 2008)

I don't work below 10degree far.
When working outside I wear bibs by carhart, hoodie. wool shirt,long sleeve tshirt and carhart jacket as I warm up I take it off. Feet, i wear sneakers with a pair of yellow rubber boots.
My hands are the problem Never figured how to keep them warm except change to dry pair every couple of hours.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Framer53 said:


> I don't work below 10degree far.
> When working outside I wear bibs by carhart, hoodie. wool shirt,long sleeve tshirt and carhart jacket as I warm up I take it off. Feet, i wear sneakers with a pair of yellow rubber boots.
> My hands are the problem Never figured how to keep them warm except change to dry pair every couple of hours.


I have done extensive glove research, and settled on the Atlas brand thermals. There is another brand called Chilly grips which is very similar. I also have a small stash of the hot hands that I will use once or twice a year on one of those, "I just can't get my hands warm" days.


----------



## Donohue Const (Dec 31, 2011)

Lots of layers

Carhartt bibs

Spare gloves to change out when they get wet

Keep moving, you will stay warm!


----------



## antonioooooooo (Mar 8, 2010)

I've solved the issues of freezing in the winter, work commercial indoors. I used to work outside in the brutal cold. Nov, Dec, Jan, even Feb would be nasty ten years ago in Vancouver. Some weeks would be -20C and my hands would be absolutely killing me, to the point I couldn't handle it. Hitting your fingers in that weather hurts ten times more. Back then I would try layers, and thick clothing, and it never worked. Id be soaked by the end of the day, not from rain or snow, but from sweat. Try taking something off, and youre freezing. Plus all the bulkiness of clothing would piss me off.
Guys would be constantly not showing up, and if they did, they were miserable. I ended up getting a camo heated jacket this year, but haven't put it to the test yet.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Long pants, long sleeve shirt and a 3 season jacket. If I get cold I walk over to the thermostat and tap it up a few degrees.

Only time I really work outside is when I'm clearing the driveway after a snow. Usually wear the same thing along with a hat and gloves to keep the snow off. Usually end up sweating up a storm.


----------



## Lanya LaPunta (Oct 31, 2010)

Just freeze to death. Been dead several times. Rebirth is a b-tch.


----------



## JR Shepstone (Jul 14, 2011)

Pretty much like stated above.

I prefer thinner layers to prevent bulkiness. I picked up some HeatGear from Cabelas that I really like. That and their brand fleece lined base layers are nice. 

I rock long johns until it hits the 20's, then put on the Carhartt bibs if I really need them.

Carhartt type jacket if it's REALLY cold, but even then, I don't like it because it's so bulky. 

Muck brand boots if it's muddy, mucky, and wet.


----------



## PCI (Jun 8, 2012)

Under armer tops and bottoms, layers on top of that and a weather proof shell. Hats and gloves and bass pro shop wool sox warrantied for life!!!


----------



## Anthill (Mar 23, 2013)

I just decided I am not made to work in the cold. I've learned to just say NO, I don't do that. I've froze my fingers and toes countless times and its just not worth it for work. (hockey or hunting, maybe). To stay warm though, if you insist, -100C boots, insulated covies, fur lined bomber style hat, snowmobile mitts, often with Hyflex gloves inside. Most gloves will not keep my fingers warm. I have tried the M heated camo jacket. Its like a warm hug until the batteries die. Then well I guess just freeze to death....


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Most of us have been at this long enough to know that layers are the key. But the real trick is in keeping the core [trunk] of your body warm. Concentrate on that. 

If your core temperature goes down, the body's first defense is to cut circulation to the extremities. Better to lose a few fingers and toes than life itself.

Among your layers, wear a vest. Heated would be even better, but my jury's out on the balance between carrying batteries and totally passive gear--I've never tried the former.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Leo G said:


> Long pants, long sleeve shirt and a 3 season jacket. If I get cold I walk over to the thermostat and tap it up a few degrees.
> 
> Only time I really work outside is when I'm clearing the driveway after a snow. Usually wear the same thing along with a hat and gloves to keep the snow off. Usually end up sweating up a storm.


Well ain't that special sweetie pie !


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Are you flirting with me :blink:


:laughing:


----------



## Builders Inc. (Feb 24, 2015)

Geesssuusss all this clothing layers talk is making me sweat. Is it hot in here or an I going through early man-a-pause. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Leo G said:


> Are you flirting with me :blink:
> 
> 
> :laughing:


No I'm not! :no: I envy you cabinet guys is all!


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

I used my grizzly, manly Alaskan-raised internal furnace to stay warm at -50, t-shirt and jeans for shorter outside tasks. But now I've grown soft, living in the balmy Pacific Northwest, and I appreciate fleece, down, and programmable thermostats.


----------



## AL Kapone (Oct 24, 2015)

Long shorts like Nike B.ball type of light shorts. Long socks, dickies makes a nice pair X 2. With a short pair of ankle socks as well on some really cold days. Obviously boots n jeans. Then a wife beater, then a tee-shirt, both tucked in. Then a hoody n a phillies hat with work gloves. (Not sure of the brand their mostly black/purple/yellow lettering. With the velcrow straps. Nothing fancy. I usually cut the first 2 finger tips off after their worn out. And I find the lighter and tighter, the better for work gloves. Then my absolute favorite article of clothing... My old brown carpet lined Carheart jacket! Well 2nd favorite. My first love... An old beat-up Carheart, was stolen. It was a carpet lined brown button down that I can't find anywhere. Definitely would love to put a Milwaukee jacket through the paces out here n see how she does. 
But all winter long, here in Philly, this is usually the attire you will find on every job site. Best of luck to all.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Helly Hansen long underwear and layer up.


----------



## kixnbux (Feb 12, 2015)

Pendleton mills thin wool jacket most days. The bad ones I wear a heavy carhartt over the wool. Also wear a wool hat with ear and neck covers. Planning to buy a heated jacket to try this winter. Would be cool to win it though 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## edwardbrough (Dec 10, 2014)

good warm hats, layers, layers, layers, and good warm waterproof boots.

and a good hot lunch.


----------



## Stunt Carpenter (Dec 31, 2011)

Like most guys I layer up. I find a turtle neck thermal shirt helps a lot too. And a toque with the dump looking ear flaps. 


builddaley.com


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

Like most guys up north , layers. Have a pair of insulated pants that have really gotten to like , as they cut down on the extra weight that full bibs have. Although when really cold will wear them. Flannel shirts too, I nice wool stocking cap , hate a lot on my head , gets me to hot. Insulated boots too , although move around enough that feet don't seem to be a problem keeping warm. Really like when it has been really cold for a while and it is back up to 0 or so and have to start shedding clothes because it is getting to hot out. Gloves try to keep them as light as I can , just to hard holding small nails and screws with heavy gloves. And if all else fails go and sit in my heated work trailer and drink some coffee.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

blacktop said:


> No I'm not! :no: I envy you cabinet guys is all!


Do you envy the 1000 gallons of propane I use to heat the place?


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

Usually a t shirt and flannel shirt for our 2 weeks of winter.


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

Kid that works for me bought one of the Milwaukee heated jackets. Looks like it would be nice for sitting in a duck or deer blind.


----------



## Dave in Pa (Oct 10, 2009)

It depends on the elements, as temp, and wind chill factor.

Once around 45 degrees, then the under-armour comes on, layers of t-shirts/pending the weather, then a flannel shirt, then coat as needed. For the lower half, under-armour, blue jeans, and quilted bibs as needed! 

For the feet, 1000 gram boots, cotton socks, cold feet! I cant do the wool stuff! I have NEVER been able to keep hands nor feet warm. I gave up on the hands keeping warm, once they go numb, who cares! LOL As for the brain area, ball-cap, then a tossel as needed! 

And the best to wear as needed, if to cold out, the truck seat, running with the heater on high!


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

Long underwear, regular work pants, and quilted Carhartt bibs. Usually t-shirt, fleece, sweatshirt or jacket, with a wind shell of some-sort. 
I find footwear and gloves to be the most difficult. Generally my feet will sweat and then freeze, or they will sweat all day. I'll wear some sort of cheap insulated gloves. If it's so cold I need mittens I generally just pack it in. Tight knit wool hat with fleece lining and a balaclava if really cold. 
Man, this thread just got me kind of bummed out. I'm going to be wearing all this crap soon.


----------



## PaladinRoofing (Oct 25, 2015)

*How I keep warm during the winter months?*

I stay in my truck. 

But, when I do venture out to check on my crew, I wear one, of my two, Carhartt thermal lined jackets and my thermal lined pants.

I have two jackets because, I always find at least one idiot that got into a fight with his wife the night before and she threw him out of the house without his cold-weather work coat. So I give him my first one to wear for the day. (Sometimes I get it back.)

I go back and get my second jacket. 

I would like to win the Milwaukee M12™ Heated 3in1 Ripstop Jacket or M12™ Heated Hoodie because I end up spending a lot of time in my truck because I have a large crew of married idiots.

Thank you.


----------



## platinumLLC (Nov 18, 2008)

My winter gear starts with a under armour pants and long sleeve shirt. Then a pair of jeans and a regular long sleeve shirt. Then a hoodie. If going to be outside for a long time I will put on the carhartt bibs and jacket. Bought new bibs last year but my jacket is around 14 years old and showing it's age. Socks are a tough one because once your toes get cold it ruins the whole day. Sizing your boots right really helps. Also gloves are hard because most of what we do we need our fingers for and most gloves don't allow good use of the fingers. So I usually try to work with the rubber coated thinner gloves just to try and keep the wind off my hands and keep them dry. I have about a dozen pairs of gloves at all times so I can switch them out throughout the day. If I can't work with gloves on then I just suck it up and try to get the work done fast and maybe take a few hand warm breaks to put the gloves on for a few minutes.

I just bought a new milwaukee drill/driver kit and they tried talking me into a milwaukee heated jacket but just didn't want to take the extra money right now for that. 

When I first started in the trades I worked for an electrician and rough ins weren't fun in the winter. We did have a torpedo heater we would bring with us but with no insulation and sometimes not all the way closed in most of the time the heater didn't help except to go warm your hands up. Also I was the one to do all the outside lights and receptacles on the finish. Then I started with a commercial construction company on the suspended ceiling crew. We were slow on ceilings so they told a few of us to go to this other jobsite to help out the steel stud crew. They forgot to mention it was an outside job in the middle of winter! I had to run home and get some warm clothes.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

I use my M12 Hoodie. Bought 2 of them last year and they work great. Could do with the jacket though for Colder days.


----------



## JBryant (Dec 13, 2010)

Insulated boots, thick non-wool socks, coveralls, and a toboggan if cold enough. My ears and feet always tend to get cold before the rest of my body.


----------



## tsnap (Oct 26, 2015)

Work harder


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

San Francisco isn't cold enough for there to be health or safety issues, but I wear layers - long underwear, sweaters, jackets are always lightweight. And caps that cover my ears. If my ears are warm I'm good.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

CarpenterSFO said:


> San Francisco isn't cold enough for there to be health or safety issues, but I wear layers - long underwear, sweaters, jackets are always lightweight. And caps that cover my ears. If my ears are warm I'm good.


I always freeze my nutz off when ever I'm in SF.


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

I stay real warm in winter,sit close to the wood stove and keep it well stoked. If you carpenters think it is fun dealing with frozen lumber,try frozen sand piles and other masonry materials. Figured out long ago,the percentages are just not there,so I ride the winters out. I charge enough in summer to make it happen.:thumbsup:


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

Long johns, jeans, t-shirt, hoody or flannel... that's the base. Then the jacket or coat varies with the forecast. 

Really cold it's carhartt bibs and coat. Stocking cap helps a lot too.

Oh yeah... two pairs of cotton socks:thumbsup:


I can't wait to try out my new M12 jacket


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

in your dreams..i'm winning it

x-large tall please:thumbup:


----------



## millhouse (Mar 9, 2007)

Layers and layers. Extra gloves to make sure you always have a dry pair. Keep the feet dry.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

In Colorado the temps are bizzare, we really do have beautiful 50-60 degree days in the middle of winter on a regular basis. And the sun shines a lot so even if it's 35-40 degrees if the sun is out and there's no wind then a t-shirt is great working weather. So the key here is layers. I like thermals on the bottom layer if it's going to stay cold out, jeans over that and then some overalls, on the upper I'll do a jacket like Carhartt or hoodie depending upon the forecast for the day. I picked up the dewalt heated jacket last season and it was great with the exception of not being able to wash it, it's now quite dirty and I'm tempted to wash it and hope it doesn't break. The fact that the new milwaukee jackets can be washed is a much needed improvement.


----------



## mski (Apr 4, 2013)

Long sleeves, hoodie and a lined flannel shirt. 
Also wear a buff that keeps my neck warm or I can pull it up over my head to keep my ears and head warm.


----------



## Philament (Dec 9, 2014)

Merino wool and smart wool socks as base layers, then the usual pants, fleece and jacket. Still searching for the best cold weather work gloves. Might try the ones that Warren mentioned.


----------



## TEnglish14 (Jul 15, 2014)

Layers and acclimating. t-shirt, long sleeve, sweatshirt, maybe a heavy flannel. Usually just jeans with my boots and ankle socks. If it gets below 0 I'll wear my Carhartt jacket and bibs. Thats all when I'm outside, I usually try to stay in the office though


----------



## madmax718 (Dec 7, 2012)

Leo G said:


> Do you envy the 1000 gallons of propane I use to heat the place?


Envy the heat. Not the price.


----------



## madmax718 (Dec 7, 2012)

Stay on the cooler side of things. DO NOT SWEAT. If you sweat, you will get the chills real fast. I've been known to work in a long sleeve t-shirt and a neck gaiter. (well pants too). Put on a jacket as soon as you stop moving. loosen the shoe laces, tight shoes, bad circulation=cold feet.

overalls- they actually allow heat and blood to move effectively in your body.


----------



## rdhnd (Nov 19, 2012)

Thermals, regular pants, coveralls, snowboarding socks.
Uppers: base layer-wicking, thermal, then sub-zero coat or thick coat. Hoodie under at times.
Gloves, good, snug hat!
North Dakota gets cold and bitter winds!


----------



## Dewillywalt (Oct 13, 2015)

starting inside to out.

Quality tight breifs to keep the heat for sensitive bits. Ankle socks then sweat pants, snowboarding socks up over the sweatpants, important step!
Workout material shirt tucked into sweatpants another important step, longsleve, High-vis sweater then insulated coveralls. Light coat, toque, double layer cotton gloves and some good steel toes. Usually enough to keep me from complaining about the cold, and lots of layers to regulate my temp throughout the day:thumbup:


----------



## kiteman (Apr 18, 2012)

I layer up. Long johns, turtleneck, flannel, sweatshirt or sweater, down vest and zip up hoodie or Carhart coat. Jeans over the underwater ore maybe flannel lined jeans to 5 deg. I will get out the Carhart bibs below that, but I hate wearing them. Got some good boots with thinsulate from Cabelas with high wool content socks. Jersey gloves with some good thermal ones when I don't need the dexterity. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

It depends on what comes with the cold weather. If it's heavy snow and wind and I have to be outside...full insulated coveralls, full head cover with eye holes, thick, water-proof gloves, insulated boots.

Most times it's layers of clothing that can go on and off depending on the situation. A hoodie is usually in the mix to keep the cold off the back of the neck.

In extreme cold, I always make sure the neck, nose and mouth are covered as huffing and puffing in cold air can be hazardous to your health.


----------



## fourcornerhome (Feb 19, 2008)

Layers,layers,layers. I do my best to schedule inside work for the winter months but that doesn't always work out. At about 10 F. and below, I'm staying home.


----------



## THW (Jun 19, 2013)

I like free stuff, so here goes.

For full days outdoors, long underwear and layers are key for me. Still haven't figured out boots or gloves yet. Feet will sweat, then freeze and never thaw out every time. Changing gloves every hour or so helps the hands, but I can't hold anything with gloves.

The bigger problem I have is the transition from inside to outside during the day. Doing remodeling, most interior work still requires outdoor cutting or whatever. I may walk through the door 60 times a day and stay inside or outside from 25 seconds to 25 minutes at a time. 

Either it's just a long sleeve shirt all day, sweating inside then freezing outside, or if it's real cold, a tee inside and a lined jacket by the door. Putting on and taking off a jacket every time can get pretty annoying though.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

..i don't touch anything without gloves..except flashing tape..


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

I properly layer myself and buy the Walls bibs and coats from wal mart, I hate wal mart but this is about the only items I go there to buy because they are just as good or better than carhart, and half the price. 

I usually put on socks first, long John's second, maybe then another pair of socks over the long johns....dependant on variables, then jeans, upper thermals, a t-shirt, sweatshirt or long sleeve t-shirt, bibs, hoodie, and then coat. 

I try to stay out of the long johns and bibs as long as possible because once you get used to wearing them, there is no going back

And we can't forget the coffee!


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 10, 2010)

Very similar to A&E.

Feet: when it starts getting cold the calf high socks socks come out, then I'll add a thin base layer under it. When it starts getting real cold the insulated boots come out.

Legs: Thin base of thermals, and jeans. Really cold weather the bibs come out.

Upper body: Thin base of thermal, tshirt, then a hoody and a thin jacket. Again when it get's real cold the thin jacket get's thrown in the back and a carhart comes out. 

Head: About this time of the year a stocking hat comes out, my ears get cold easy, when it get's real cold the hood comes up and tied, or when windy.

Hands: Haven't found anything good yet....


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

Tom Struble said:


> ..i don't touch anything without gloves..except flashing tape..


I guess the little lady gets used to your gloves after awhile?


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

..i know i did..:whistling


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

TimelessQuality said:


> I guess the little lady gets used to your gloves after awhile?





Tom Struble said:


> ..i know i did..:whistling


:blink::blink::blink:


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Funny thing when it comes to wearing gloves in cold weather, I typically can work in below freezing, (in the 20's) with out gloves and my hands are toasty warm. But between 35 degrees and about 50 degrees my thumbs get numb. Kinda weird...


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

tgeb said:


> Funny thing when it comes to wearing gloves in cold weather, I typically can work in below freezing, (in the 20's) with out gloves and my hands are toasty warm. But between 35 degrees and about 50 degrees my thumbs get numb. Kinda weird...


Only the thumbs is kind of weird, but that could relate to my post about keeping the body core warm. Saw a show once (on PBS, I think) where they subjected a guy to sub-freezing temps while monitoring the blood circulation/temperature of his extremities. He wasn't moving around; just sitting on a chair.

Wearing only a shirt, the fingers and toes became cold and painful in very short order. Wearing an electrically heated vest over that shirt, he (and his digits) was a happy camper way past where most of us would be stacking on the layers.

Could be that in that 35-50° range, you tend to be a bit less attentive to keeping your core warm, and your body goes into the initial self-defense stages of lowering circulation to the skinny parts.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

tgeb said:


> Funny thing when it comes to wearing gloves in cold weather, I typically can work in below freezing, (in the 20's) with out gloves and my hands are toasty warm. But between 35 degrees and about 50 degrees my thumbs get numb. Kinda weird...


The moisture often has that same effect for me. When its 20, your hands stay much drier. When it is 35, often everything is soaked and it is almost impossible to keep your hands dry. Once they get wet, your done.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

It's been frosting and then some days mebbe 42 d at 6 AM.

And I'm still not wearing socks with my deck shoes.

Yeah, my grandpappy was Otzi The Iceman.

Or a Neanderthal named Mongo - Mom isn't around to ask....


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

I want you all to know that I would stand a much better chance of winning this stuff if you guys would not post.

So I want you all to delete all of your posts in a show if solidarity with me.

O.K?

Thank you.

Andy.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Fiiiixed fiiiixed


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

kixnbux said:


> Pendleton mills thin wool jacket most days. The bad ones I wear a heavy carhartt over the wool. Also wear a wool hat with ear and neck covers. Planning to buy a heated jacket to try this winter. Would be cool to win it though


Congratulations! :thumbup:

You are the winner of one of the Milwaukee M12™ Heated Hoodies!

I will be contacting you for shipping information shortly.


----------



## kixnbux (Feb 12, 2015)

Woohoo!!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

Man, now I have to continue to wear that old thread-bare, ratty, Salvation Army jacket I've had for 12 years. Oh well.....

Congrats guys!!


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Don't you work inside?


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

Leo G said:


> Don't you work inside?


50% of the time.

Gutter cleaning time is coming up. Wanna come down and help?


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Ewww...not really.


----------



## kixnbux (Feb 12, 2015)

I had to clean 4 houses gutters last week 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

Helps pay the bills.....


----------



## HFHConstruction (Sep 5, 2015)

*Winter attire*

I usually try to layer, t shirt, thermal, jacket. I usually carry a raincoat in my van to as winter in pa means a lotta rain. I find if I later I can always get comfortable and stay comfortable


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)




----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Still not wearing socks, so there.:thumbsup:


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

...i just hope he enjoys it..:glare:


----------



## Builders Inc. (Feb 24, 2015)

This is worse than a scratch off lotto ticket, ugh. Never win. Oh well, stay tuned for my TBA announcement of my binge on a M12 jacket I bought. Haha  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

Builders Inc. said:


> This is worse than a scratch off lotto ticket, ugh. Never win. Oh well, stay tuned for my TBA announcement of my binge on a M12 jacket I bought. Haha


You need a heated jacket in Florida?


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Of course he does. It must get to the lower 60s there in the winter.


----------



## illbuildit.dd (Jan 7, 2015)

In destin where my uncle is, he said they had pipes bust last winter. He went to get a freeze proof water faucet for the yard and they didn't sell them at any hardware store, so he had somebody bring him one from here.


----------



## Builders Inc. (Feb 24, 2015)

No I don't, but I'm an addict. 1) step is acceptance right? 

I kid I kid 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Builders Inc. said:


> No I don't, but I'm an addict. 1) step is acceptance right?
> 
> I kid I kid
> 
> ...


First step is “We admitted we were powerless over tools and that our lives had become unmanageable.”.


----------



## Builders Inc. (Feb 24, 2015)

We actually have about a month where it doesn't get above 40 here during the day. And at night it will have just enough cold to freeze your dew all over your window where you have to scrape your window with your credit card cause there ain't no way in hell you'll find a window ice scraper for sale in an automotive parts store in Florida. I swear every year when it happens I'm gonna buy one online. 

My coldest I've ever been was building a large Trex deck behind a 17 story condo on the beach in the winter. January and February 26 degrees with 20 to 25 mph winds off the gulf. We were all dressed like the stay puff marshmallow man. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Tinstaafl said:


> Neither am I. :wheelchair:


Ya you are


----------



## tipitop (Dec 3, 2013)

Morning Wood said:


> Tipi, they already had the drawing and some old guy won. Save your breath at this point.


Meh. Do not interest to much for fleece with wires in it. My interest for warm clothes is understandable because I'm in MN. At Thursday I was out entire day and wind chilly factor was like 10F.


----------



## SamM (Dec 13, 2009)

tipitop said:


> wind chilly factor .


My new favorite tipi quote!


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

tipitop said:


> Meh. Do not interest to much for fleece with wires in it. My interest for warm clothes is understandable because I'm in MN. At Thursday I was out entire day and wind chilly factor was like 10F.



I'm a little leery of electric clothing as well, but I entered because I never win anything.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Morning Wood said:


> I'm a little leery of electric clothing as well, but I entered because I never win anything.


Well, at least you're good at something. :laughing:

I played wuss this morning, waiting for the temp to get above freezing before I headed out to wrap a few windows. FedEx showed up with my free jacket, and it turned out to be a twofer!

Electric hoodie and a jacket shell. You can wear both or either... so I guess that's a threefer. 

Hung out long enough to charge the battery, then headed out to do my windows. I was actually half disappointed--mid-thirties and windy most of the day, and the hoodie was warm enough without even turning it on. 'Long about 4PM I did start to get chilly, and put it on medium heat. I'd say that was about the same as putting on an extra sweatshirt.

On the way home at 5:30, I cranked 'er up to high and didn't run the heater in my van. Definitely noticeable, maybe like two sweatshirts. :thumbsup:


----------

